# What is the best foo to feed underweight golden?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If he's only underweight because of the neglect, he should put on weight at a healthy speed if given access to a reasonable number of calories in a day. I wouldn't worry about jamming it on with hi cal food. ProPlan seems very reasonable to me.

Don't trust anything your uncle says about the runs. If the dog is that underweight, your uncle has very little experience seeing him eat.

What's his name? I didn't see that anywhere in your posts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many here feed Proplan successfully. Two foods which I don't see mentioned much but that we've fed and had great success with is Timberwolf (www.timberwolforganics.com) and Annamaet (www.annamaet.com ). Both have grain inclusive and grain free. Timberwolf is pretty high calorie (we feed the bison to the girls and it is 522 cals/cup). Cody needs a lower cal food and is on the Option Annamaet.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> If he's only underweight because of the neglect, he should put on weight at a healthy speed if given access to a reasonable number of calories in a day. I wouldn't worry about jamming it on with hi cal food. ProPlan seems very reasonable to me.
> 
> Don't trust anything your uncle says about the runs. If the dog is that underweight, your uncle has very little experience seeing him eat.
> 
> What's his name? I didn't see that anywhere in your posts.


His name is Cody but I plan to change it. New name for new life. 

Maybe- Nick (short for St. Nicholas) or Luke


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Talk with the vet when you have him evaluated for the allergies. It may be more than the usually wheat, corn, or soy allergies. Since he's not being fed properly, I agree that any premium dog food, like the ProPlan, should solve the weight problem once he's been completely switched over. If he's really in bad shape, you can always add some puppy chow in w/his adult food until he straightens out and is better shape.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There may not even be allergies beyond the flea exposure, so that's another thing I wouldn't worry about at all until the dog is out of the situation, flea-free, and being fed adequately. If there are still allergy-like symptoms after the flea exposure is over and after the dog is getting adequate oils for his skin, then it's something worth looking into.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I also recommend checking with the Vet but I would guess some puppy food would be good for a while. High-energy or high-performance foods usually have more calories via more protein. Additionally I like foods that are all natural, have meat listed first, and no corn meal of course. 

To keep from a drastic change it is best to take a week or more to switch foods. I always say if you change either the protein %'s or protein sources you should take a week or more. 75% old 25% new for 2-4 days; 50% old 50% new for 2-4 days; 25%old 75% new for 2-4 days.

Thanks for seeing the dog needs "recovery" and helping him do it. I like Luke. It sounds so strong.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

desi.n.nutro said:


> I also recommend checking with the Vet but I would guess some puppy food would be good for a while. High-energy or high-performance foods usually have more calories via more protein. Additionally I like foods that are all natural, have meat listed first, and no corn meal of course.
> 
> To keep from a drastic change it is best to take a week or more to switch foods. I always say if you change either the protein %'s or protein sources you should take a week or more. 75% old 25% new for 2-4 days; 50% old 50% new for 2-4 days; 25%old 75% new for 2-4 days.
> 
> Thanks for seeing the dog needs "recovery" and helping him do it. I like Luke. It sounds so strong.


Of course I will transition his food slowly. The vet said to feed him a premium dog food. He needs to put on 10 to 15 pounds of muscle. 

My yorkies eat Blue buffalo chicken and rice. My last golden Lucky could not tolerate it. I tried many holistic, natural foods an it put set his tummy. The vet thought they must have been too rich for him.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Additionally I like foods that are all natural


There's no legal definition of "natural" on dog food, so what criteria do you use to judge if a food is really all natural or not?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I tried Evo, Karma, Halo, Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, Solid Gold, Wellness, Merrick, Natura. I think that's most of the natural/ holistic ones I tried with Lucky. The yorkies would only eat the Proplan or Blue Buffalo. Lucky would have eaten dirt if i put it in his bowl. No matter how slow I went he bothered is tummy, ie gave him the Hersey squirts, yet I could go between the various Chicken Proplan formulas without any problems or transition time.

Buddy seems to be doing fine with the Proplan all stages performance blend but I am giving him supplements too. He does have a sensitive tummy especially if he counter surfs food he should not have. Example meatloaf or a pound of grated cheddar. If he only eats his food and dog treats he is fine. I don't give him people food due to the sensitive tummy issue. Immodium and Pepto are his only friend after he counter surfs.


----------

